# Hilltop Meeting



## News Feeder (Aug 3, 2010)

The 93rd District will be conducting our annual HillTop meeting, August 14th.  Tickets are on sale and can be obtained for $7.00 by contacting any lodge secretary in the 93rd district or any member of the HillTop committee.  We are expecting a special guest this year, so plan to be there.

       Date: 
                                       Saturday, 14 August 2010 - 12:00 am - 4:00 pm        




More...


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok....so I clicked more information and there isn't much more on the GL webpage.   What is this, Where is this, and can tickets be purchased at the door?


----------

